# For the Love of Blood Parrots!



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

:hi: Hi, I'm new. 
My favorite fish is my Black Blood Parrot and he has had so many adventures in his little five gallon world.
Dante, you see, really hates cats and tries to attack them through the glass every time he sees one. Well one day he got his chance :twisted: He actually jumped clear out of the water to bite a kittens paw. It was soooo funny!
:fish: Post your favoite blood parrot moments. :fish:


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

ummm.... 5 gallons? im sorry if im being naive but 5 gallons is way too small. would have given it at least a 35


----------



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

awesome kid said:


> ummm.... 5 gallons? im sorry if im being naive but 5 gallons is way too small. would have given it at least a 35


 Yeah, I know. But I was originally putting a goldfish in it. I never intended to get a blood parrot at all. He was a spurr of the moment thing... :fish: :roll:


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

5 gallons is too small for a goldfish too. You shouldn't buy fish unless you're sure you can take proper care of them, including making sure you have the right size tank.


----------



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> 5 gallons is too small for a goldfish too. You shouldn't buy fish unless you're sure you can take proper care of them, including making sure you have the right size tank.


 Look, when I got him he was the size of a quarter. 5gal. was plenty. I keep it clean, and he even has a plant to keep him busy. As soon as I get moved to my bigger room I'm putting him in a 30gal. But for now hes healthy and happy in his his 5.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I can't stress enough that people should research the fish they are going to buy. Always count in the adult size of the fish and their behaviour. There would be a lot more happier fish and fish keepers if they had researched first.


----------



## pyropenguin (Apr 17, 2006)

hey, ya im new too and my girlfriend is forcing me to reaserch befor i buy. witch after reading lisa's post i see that she was prolly right in doing so, but ya anyways, my buddy has a parrana dont ask me anything about it he just told my last week at the jym. and i was like man that would be a sweet pet for a university kid like myself, but like i said i hafta reaserch it forst so any info on these little fellas would be awesome thanks. dunno if u can get my email through my profile so here it [email protected] thanks alot.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

5 gallaons?? no wonder he jumped out! LOL


----------

